# Shelf Perches



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys,
I know a lot of crafty people on here have rigged up some spiffy wall mounted shelving for their fur faces and I wondered if anyone had any suggestions. I have the cat tree I want all picked out but can't really afford it so I'm looking for another way to give them vertical space. I really really like the refined kitty cloud but I refuse to pay $100 for it--call me cheap, I'm okay with it lol. Does anyone have any suggestions on brackets and materials for a shelf that will hold a 15lb cat (Alex is already 11lbs and he's only a year old lol)? I appreciate any suggestions and/or photos that people have.
Thanks!
Julz


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Hardware stores carry a variety angle bracket suitable for supporting a shelf with a cat on it, just make sure you attach the brackets to a wooden stud in the wall, these are usually 16 inches apart.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have IKEA near you? They have some great shelving and brackets.
I'll try to find some pictures of mine....
bookshelf with cut outs 









The blue pole on the left comes from Walmart. It goes floor to ceiling









two IKEA "W" shaped shelves turned sideways









home made
slelves - very inexpensive


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My kitties want to move to your house Luv'n.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, those are GREAT! I love the bookshelf idea - what a delightful look! 

 Fran


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Leazie said:


> My kitties want to move to your house Luv'n.


 Wow Luv'n my kitties want your address!!!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm moving to your house with my four cats. They NEED that red staircase. :love2


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> Yeah I'm moving to your house with my four cats. They NEED that red staircase. :love2


I call that their "Stairway to Heaven".

If you google IKEA Hacks you will see lots of ideas for kitties


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I am going shopping at Ikea man! Those are great, such a creative idea!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow very creative household!!! I love the bookshelf and it would totally fit in with all the other furniture in my apt! I'm sure Milky wants to move to your place!!! If I ever get a chance to move to a bigger apt/duplex (preferrably) I am committing one room to put all sorts of kitty stuff inside with plenty of cool shelves like yours!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys.
Luv'n I love your kitty playroom! 
I definitely want to put a shelf in, probably above the couch and I wanted something that looked stylish enough that it could get away with being a bare shelf when the kitties aren't sitting on it. I'll take a look at IKEA, there's one in the burbs, and see what they have to offer! I've seen some shadowbox type ones at menards and home depot but they just don't look strong enough to withstand cat abuse.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I went to the IKEA hackers blog, WONDERFUL. Thank you very much!

IKEA was coming to my country a few years ago and I don't know what happened. It sucks.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Look at this one. I think I'm building it. 

IKEA Hackers: Ceiling kitteh's new hideout










Awesome. You get to use that space over the door.


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

luv'n nice set up. If I were a cat, I would want to live at your house. 

as far as shelves, there are lots out there, some specifically for cats(like cat clouds). Just be sure to sink them into the studs when you screw them to the wall and you will be fine. will hold more than 15lbs of you do that.


----------

